# L'affichage du numéro de série dans le menu "A Propos de ce mac"



## Pse (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Une petite question à vous soumettre dont je n'ai pas pu trouver la réponse malgré mes recherches.
Voila : je viens de faire un échange de carte mère sur mon iMac G5 (pb vidéo reconnus par Apple).
Maintenant, je me retrouve avec un iMac G5 tout neuf mais un petit truc bête : je n'ai plus le n° de série qui s'affiche dans le menu "A propos de ce Mac" quand je clique 2 fois sur la version de Mac OS X.

Savez vous s'il existe un moyen de le réinscrire?
D'ailleurs, bonne question, où est il mémorisé ce numéro de série ??? dans une flash sur la carte mère  je suppose .... ?

Merci de votre aide.

A+


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
dans un autre post, il était question que certaines cartes mères installées par les services après-vente d'Apple ne comportait pas de numéro de série. C'est peut être le cas de la tienne.


----------



## MarcMame (15 Novembre 2005)

Pse a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous s'il existe un moyen de le réinscrire?
> D'ailleurs, bonne question, où est il mémorisé ce numéro de série ??? dans une flash sur la carte mère  je suppose .... ?


Toutes les cartes mères fournies aux SAV sont dépourvues de N° de série.
Il n'y a aucun moyen de le réinscrire, Cette information se trouve dans la Rom et n'est donc pas modifiable.


----------



## Pse (16 Novembre 2005)

OK merci de l'info, maintenant, c'est clair.

A bientôt


----------



## _m_apman (25 Novembre 2005)

Merci la réponse m'intéressait aussi ! 

2 questions toutefois...

- Cette absence de S/N peut-elle poser problème pour la mise à jour de mac os x vers une nouvelle version majeure (10.5) ?

- Cette absence peut-elle perturber le fonctionnement de certaines apps ? J'ai au moins eu un problème avec iTunes. Il a fallu que j'autorise un nouvel ordinateur à jouer la musique achetée avec iTunes... Du coup, je suis autorisé sur 3 ordis, donc un qui n'existe plus... :mouais:


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> - Cette absence de S/N peut-elle poser problème pour la mise à jour de mac os x vers une nouvelle version majeure (10.5) ?


Non, il n'y a aucune protection de ce genre sur Mac OSX ... pour le moment.


----------



## _m_apman (25 Novembre 2005)

Bah, euh, si : par exemple, on ne peut pas installer Panther sur un Power Mac (avril 2005) ! Le S/N n'est pas reconnu !


----------



## ntx (25 Novembre 2005)

Oui, mais ça c'est le bout de code qui empêche d'installer un vieux système sur un machine récente qui ne le supporte pas; ou d'installer un système vendu sur une machine neuve qui ne peut pas être installé sur un autre type de machine. Non ?


----------



## MarcMame (26 Novembre 2005)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Bah, euh, si : par exemple, on ne peut pas installer Panther sur un Power Mac (avril 2005) ! Le S/N n'est pas reconnu !


Rien à voir avec le S/N mais plutôt avec le Model Number.
L'installation d'un OS ne se passe pas de la même manière sur 2 machines différentes.
Installer Panther sur un G4 et sur un G5 n'installera pas exactement les mêmes fichiers.
Une fois l'installation effectuée, si tu tentes de booter sur le G4 avec le DD du G5, ça ne bootera pas et inversement.
Pour savoir quoi installer, l'OS à besoin de savoir sur quelle machine il se trouve. Cette information, c'est le Model Number.
A partir de cette information, l'OS consulte sa base de données qui lui dira quels éléments installer pour cette machine en particulier.

En ce qui concerne ton problème, il est assez évident. 
En voulant installer Panther sur ton PowerMac d'Avril 2005, l'OS ne trouve pas le Model Number de ta machine dans sa base de données et il en conclut (à raison) que cette machine n'est pas élligible pour cette OS, d'où l'impossibilité.
Si Panther ne trouve pas le Model Number de ta machine, c'est qu'elle n'existait pas au moment de la sortie de Panther et qu'il ne peut donc pas l'avoir dans sa base.

CQFD.


----------



## r e m y (26 Novembre 2005)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Merci la réponse m'intéressait aussi !
> 
> 2 questions toutefois...
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce numéro de série qui permet à iTunes de différencier les machines lisant les morceaux achetés sur l'iTMS. Donc en changeant de numéro de série, ton Mac est vu comme un nouveau Mac et a donc du être autorisé à lire les fichiers. Maintenant la base de l'iTMS a 2 macs enregistré (en fait 2 cartes-mère).

Tu peux envoyer un mail au support de l'iTMS pour demander une remise à zéro de cette base. Ensuite tu réautorisera ton Mac et il sera bien le seul enregistré.

Sinon tu peux aussi attendre, car cette remise à zéro te sera accessible dans '"Mon compte" sur le'iTMS lorsque tu auras 5 machines autorisées.


----------



## _m_apman (26 Novembre 2005)

Merci à tous pour toutes ces réponses rassurantes !


----------

